# Jan 1 rides in So Cal



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Looking for a group ride in So Cal on Jan 1 that does not start before 8am.
Thanks


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

PCH through Orange County starts in Long Beach and the largest group picks it up from the Alamitos Bay parking lot on Marina Drive East at about 0800. A lot of riders pick up the ride as it heads South on PCH towards Dana Point where it turns inland and eventually comes back down to PCH at Newport Bay for the ride back up into Long Beach, about a century. Usually a couple hundred riders....


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm (Aug 21, 2004)

*Mount Wilson Ride on New Years Day*

Check this one out.

http://www.lagrange.org/


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

*South Bay Wheelmen*

Hey Toronto, Are you the fellow who just moved to Torrance. Hi....I won't be able to ride in the morning because of a pending 10 mile run but check for the Donut Run of the SouthBay Wheelmen.
www.southbaywheelmen.com
It the link is wrong just do a search for South Bay Wheelmen.
Later, Bob]


----------

